# Should I switch Boarding Barns or am I simply over-reacting?



## Gloria Rose Armstrong (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi everyone! I will try to keep this short... I have a young azteca mare who is very sensitive to moods and stimulus, easily bored, too smart for her own good, and has definitive decisions about people and animals that she likes, and also who she does NOT like. She doesn't take it lightly if people mistreat her, as she was mistreated as a foal. I got her when she turned 1 and took her out of a bad situation, and it took a good year of getting her used to me and professional training with an amazing trainer to help her come out of her fear induced habits of aggression. She was just a little thing so she wasn't hard to control, but I wanted her to be happy and her mind at peace, as well as her behavior improving and not developing dangerous patterns. She's 3 now and I'm just starting to put her into part time training again for the groundwork prep for riding training. She won't be started for another year on the actual riding factor, so this trainer (different but equally wonderful trainer) will have a year to work with her before she starts backing her and teaching the riding portion. Now, I love this trainer and she only works at this barn so I don't want to move barns (she's the only reason I went to this barn in the first place) however, the barn owner has been difficult to say the least. There are many things that have happened that don't sit well with me like the BO giving her a sedative when she had an injury on stall rest because she was "not behaving" (and I have proof and multiple witnesses that have attested to the fact that a sedative was highly unnecessary and that my horse was doing nothing wrong or out of the ordinary). I did not know about the sedative and I wouldn't have known had somebody not told me. The sedative had worn off by the time I got to the barn. The BO has also gone into my horse's stall and chased her around and beaten her with my whip for no reason (again trying to keep as short as possible so i won't go into it, but i have witnesses and proof). Now she is rehabbed from the injury but she has this horrible habit that has been formed by how the BO was treating her, as I found out that my horse (who has been abused in the past- severely, primarily with whips and chains and fists) would run around her stall in circles while kicking at the barn owner because she felt threatened while the barn owner continued to beat her with the whip. (Witnesses and proof- this was completely unnecessary). Now, the problem I am having is that my poor horse despises the barn owner and pins her ears and tries to bite her and also tries to "protect me" from the BO if the BO comes anywhere near me. She also has started kicking out at that particular whip if its near her, no matter WHO is handling it. I figured this out because she started doing it to me, and I could tell she wasn't kicking AT ME, but rather at the whip, so I changed my whip to a different one and she immediately stopped kicking. My horse is now out in pasture again so nobody she feels distrustful of will get close to her, but I am still concerned by the behavior and don't feel that I can trust how my horse is being treated here... This trainer on site is amazing and she won't go to another barn, and on top of that, she is the only reputable trainer in my small area...I don't want to move barns and I do think she is safe in the pasture however every one of my friends and family I have told this has told me to move her ASAP, and several of the people at this barn have moved their horses elsewhere over how they watched the BO treat my horse.... what is the opinion here? am I crazy and over-reacting or would this be things you guys would have issues with too?


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I personally think it boils down to what is best and safest for your horse. If she's had issues regarding this behavior in the past, then any work you've already done with her will be undone by this BO and you'll be back at square one, if not worse off than before. While there may be certain situations where the BO may have been doing what he/she felt was necessary in order to remain safe themselves, especially since you stated that your horse has a history of aggression, it does seem that, based on your wording, in some of these situations the BO may have been overly aggressive and abusive towards your horse. You are mainly going off of witness statements and that information is not always accurate, but if you notice a negative change in the behavior of your horse, then I would confront the BO (and perhaps your trainer as well to get their take on the situation) and ask them how and why they may be handling and working with your horse in that manner. If their answer goes against your training ethics and is indeed what is causing these behaviors in your horse, then you may want to move her.

Regarding the trainer, your horse's well-being comes first. I would question why a supposedly excellent trainer chooses to stay exclusively at a facility where so many boarders have left due to supposed abuse by the BO. You may have to expand your search area for a trainer and find a new barn and then a trainer who is willing to travel to you, which most likely means a higher expense on your part. But that expense is nothing compared to the potential damage you are doing to your horse by leaving it at this barn, good trainer or not.

The decision is up to you and you alone. If you feel uncomfortable at this barn, then find a new barn. Your horse's welfare should come first and foremost over everything else.

I also just noticed that it seems like the BO only does this to your horse...is that the case? Or have there been instances of this occurring to other horses on the property? If it is only your horse, then the situation may not be all that it seems. I would definitely talk to both your trainer and your BO about this situation before you make any decisions.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

The BO tranqulizing your horse without your permission or knowledge would have been the deal breaker for me. Get your horse out of there ASAP.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I would slap that BO with a law suit faster than she could pick up that whip! Check your boarding agreement, did you sign anything that says she has the right to do anything she did? That is absolutely WRONG for her to go into your horses stall to terrorize her. Not to mention administering a sedative without your knowledge! I would absolutely move my horse, and take that BO on a very long, unpleasant, legal ride. NO ONE harms my animals. 

Seriously, get your horse out of there like yesterday. 

Tell the trainer your concerns, if she wont go elsewhere to work with your horses after hearing the BO's abuse of your horse than there is something wrong with her too. I wouldn't go near people that treat animals like that or condone it.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

What have you said to the BO? Have you confronted them and said to not touch your horse?

I can see it being a case where the BO is taking it upon themselves to take care of a boarded horse, and medicating and disciplining may be involved in that. BOs can get a little over involved because so many borders are either clueless or absent.


----------



## EponasSong (Nov 16, 2013)

Personally, I would be livid if someone tranq'ed my horse without my permission. Ask if the trainer will travel to another barn. Regardless, I would say get out. What if the BO had tranq'ed you horse incorrectly and something had happened to your horse? Dangerous situation in my opinion. Get out and get out fast.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Gloria Rose Armstrong said:


> The BO has also gone into my horse's stall and chased her around and beaten her with my whip for no reason


No matter how awesome your trainer is, she will not be able to undue damage done by the BO. 

Also, I would have a HUGE problem with the BO giving my horse medications without my conscent. It's one thing to give a horse some banamine in an emergency who is colicing if they wouldn't be able to get a hold of me .... but there is no emergency where they need to sedate the horse without my knowledge. 

Move, now. 

I would also think that the medication of your horse without your knowledge would be legal grounds to move your horse immediately without notice and without paying any further board (say if you needed 30 days advance notice in your contract), but you could sure check with an attorney.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Will those who saw and make the accusations stand with you, beside you when you confront the BO?
Will they make statements and go to court if you pursue this?
Administering a sedative without a license in most states is illegal...that is why "technically" these dentists who are not also licensed vets yet sedate to do power floats....a whole different thread and topic space.

In any case....you see a terrible difference in your horses behavior toward training items that may be needed in the future.
Horses don't forget...never.
Your horse already has much baggage from mistreatment as a baby now being added to as a 3 year old in a barn of "supposed" abusive actions toward her...
Fantastic trainer here or not...*GET OUT!!*
Personally, that fantastic trainer knowing about, working in the barn owned by this persons reputation is now _*not*_ as stellar as you want...things rub off like associated practices permitted.
No way, no how would I allow my horse to live in a barn with such a reputation and accusations flying from many without #1, confronting the BO; #2, confronting said "trainer" about their knowledge of your horses treatment and not alerting you or stepping forward to stop it....
_Sorry, no barn and certainly no trainer associated with a BO known to treat animals as such would I have any connection to nor put the life and training of my horse in their care.

_ _Time to move...make arrangements for a new facility and a immediate move._
When you can control your temper and form sentences speak to the BO, hopefully before you do the move..
Your trust is broken and you will never trust those again..._just leave._
When you do go...keep quit as defamation of character is a lawsuit that could be aimed in your direction if it is lies spewed of what took place and by whose hands in error accused...less details spoke of the safer for you and that horse of yours.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If all this is actually happening, get the horse out of there.

However, make sure it's happening. Did your mare kick at someone entering her stall, hence the reason she was 'chased around with a whip'? A lot of things that can appear bad on the surface may actually not be what is really going on. For instance, a FB post was going around about a barn because someone boarding there saw people 'whipping a horse until it fell down' in a pasture. What they mistook as whipping was the barn owner and other boarders trying to get a horse who had been cast out from under a fence and on his feet to save his life. 

I would draw the line at having a horse sedated when I didn't give permission for that, but it may be in your boarding agreement that 'the facility and/or owner will make veterinary decisions for the animal when the owner cannot be reached' so make sure to check your contract.

If you aren't happy, then move.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I didnt read your entire post, got to the part where your horse is now protecting you from your BO, as a Barn Manager, and a past boarder, your horse being tranquilized without your permission is a red flag, and then her going in and beating your horse with a whip is complete BS as well. 

And honestly, whether your information regarding these incidents are reliable or not, if my horse is showing signs of disliking a person that works with it everyday, Id move.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is this wonderful trainer aware of the quality of care given at the barn she/he trains at?


----------

